# Braves are moving to Cobb County in 2017!



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 11, 2013)

Who saw this coming?

http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/baseball/braves-plan-to-build-new-stadium-in-cobb/nbpNQ/


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 11, 2013)

Just saw that!!! Wow!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow that area in Cobb County is already congested at 75 and 285. It will be a nightmare by 2017. I guess they are trying to bring in a new crowd due to the Ted being in a bay neighborhood where is currently is located.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 11, 2013)

I hate to hear this.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 11, 2013)

Makes sense based on fan base. How they'll go about getting it done in a way that's not an absolute nightmare...I don't know. That area absolutely sucks on a normal day...not to mention a what a game day can bring. 

Map of ticket sales:


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> I hate to hear this.



You enjoyed the stadium being in the hood?  It'll be nice not worry about getting mugged on the way to the stadium.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 11, 2013)

Ticket sales map says it all.  I think it could be a great move.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 11, 2013)

Great idea.

A County who's teachers are still having furlough days and can't even make sense of their own budget yet can come up with $200+ Million to make this work? 

And the timing being AFTER the mayoral election?

C'mon man.

This is the rich getting richer.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Great idea.
> 
> A County who's teachers are still having furlough days and can't even make sense of their own budget yet can come up with $200+ Million to make this work?
> 
> ...



Obviously you don't know how awful Fulton County/City of Atlanta leaders are.  Buncha idiots down there.  

I'm glad to see them moving out of the hood.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 11, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Obviously you don't know how awful Fulton County/City of Atlanta leaders are.  Buncha idiots down there.
> 
> I'm glad to see them moving out of the hood.



I worked for the City of Atlanta for 3yrs, I am quite aware of the ineptitude and cronism that exist in that cesspool of human scum.

And while I do agree that moving out of the hood is great I am not for public money being spent to do so when other County services, namely the education of its children, are quite devoid of funding.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 11, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> This is the rich getting richer.



Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 11, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> You enjoyed the stadium being in the hood?  It'll be nice not worry about getting mugged on the way to the stadium.



Been a loooong time since I had that warm cozy safe feeling on Cobb Parkway or nearly anywhere in Atlanta for that matter. Traffic in that area is a nightmare.
Turner field is just very convenient for everyone IMO. Maybe not so much from the north side. I-20 either west or east ramp right there, easy from south side, and easy from airport.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Been a loooong time since I had that warm cozy safe feeling on Cobb Parkway or nearly anywhere in Atlanta for that matter. Traffic in that area is a nightmare.
> Turner field is just very convenient for everyone IMO. Maybe not so much from the north side. I-20 either west or east ramp right there, easy from south side, and easy from airport.



Yes, because so much crime occurs around Cobb Pkwy.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 11, 2013)

No way I'm going to Cobb county.  They can have the Braves.  Not like I went to see them in Atlanta anyway.  Delk road is just as bad as downtown atl.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> No way I'm going to Cobb county.  They can have the Braves.  Not like I went to see them in Atlanta anyway.  Delk road is just as bad as downtown atl.



You're on crack.  Fulton County= Chicago...Cobb County= Pleasantville.

I want nothing to do with downtown Atlanta and all the crime that comes with it.   Glad to see a team moving to the burbs.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 11, 2013)

I remember going to a Braves game years ago and one of the Watch For Kids Playing had the kid holding a gun, that's how bad it is, lol.  By having the new stadium in Cobb, it should bring more people in making the drive from places as far north as Chattanooga.  I know I will be a lot more likely to drive to Cobb from Chatsworth/Dalton than I was to downtown ATL.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 11, 2013)

Going to the Ted- less than 1 hr for me. Easy drive.
Don't know if I would go as much with the move to Cobb.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2013)

I hate this move.  I really hope this doesn't happen.


----------



## panfried0419 (Nov 11, 2013)

Season ticket holder here. Extremely ticked off!!!!  Turner Field is on the grounds of AFCS and it's sentimental due to Olympics. Why not just put it at old GM plant near TRANSIT! No more season tickets for us.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Season ticket holder here. Extremely ticked off!!!!  Turner Field is on the grounds of AFCS and it's sentimental due to Olympics. Why not just put it at old GM plant near TRANSIT! No more season tickets for us.



I wish we never had the Olympics here.  

You're ticket's will be gobbled up by someone from north of the hood.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2013)

Can we send them the Falcons instead?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Can we send them the Falcons instead?



We don't want the Falcons.


----------



## panfried0419 (Nov 11, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I wish we never had the Olympics here.
> 
> You're ticket's will be gobbled up by someone from north of the hood.



I am north of the hood ;-)


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> I am north of the hood ;-)



I'm talking about folks north of 285, that didn't want to deal with the headache of navigating through the city.  Those fans who will no longer attend, due to the move, will be replaced by others who are eager to have the stadium that is more accessible.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 11, 2013)

It's gonna be a farther drive for me but getting it out of such a bad part of town will make it worth it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I'm talking about folks north of 285, that didn't want to deal with the headache of navigating through the city.  Those fans who will no longer attend, due to the move, will be replaced by others who are eager to have the stadium that is more accessible.



Navigating through the city?  Ya drive down 75/85 or you drive up 75/85 and you get off a the exit when you see the ball park?   Navigating the city...

Putting it at 75/285 is going to cripple that part of town with traffic.  Won't affect me because the hooch DH is after baseball season anyway and that's the only reason I ever go near that yuppie part of town.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Navigating through the city?  Ya drive down 75/85 or you drive up 75/85 and you get off a the exit when you see the ball park?   Navigating the city...



Heard of traffic?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> It's gonna be a farther drive for me but getting it out of such a bad part of town will make it worth it.



No doubt!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Heard of traffic?



Find me a single sporting venue that doesn't deal with traffic from people going to a game?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 11, 2013)

I've had a couple of State legislators tell me that they believe this is a negotiation ploy.

Just their gut feeling.


----------



## injun joe (Nov 11, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Navigating through the city?  Ya drive down 75/85 or you drive up 75/85 and you get off a the exit when you see the ball park?   Navigating the city...
> 
> Putting it at 75/285 is going to cripple that part of town with traffic.  Won't affect me because the hooch DH is after baseball season anyway and that's the only reason I ever go near that yuppie part of town.



No, with the Grady curve and I-20 ramps, you CRAWL down 75/85. Good for the Braves. If it doesn't work out, they can build the next park on Lakewood Freeway. Lots of empty space there.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Find me a single sporting venue that doesn't deal with traffic from people going to a game?



Atlanta consistently ranks as one of the worst when it comes to traffic.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I've had a couple of State legislators tell me that they believe this is a negotiation ploy.
> 
> Just their gut feeling.



Might be.  It has been rumored for a little while.  Time will tell...


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

http://www.ajc.com/news/news/reed-tax-breaks-to-braves-city-was-unwilling-to-do/nbpXF/


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Atlanta consistently ranks as one of the worst when it comes to traffic.



Yes it does thanks to everyone in the "burbs" .  I go 11 miles to work inside the perimeter in 13-14 minutes every day.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yes it does thanks to everyone in the "burbs" .  I go 11 miles to work inside the perimeter in 13-14 minutes every day.



Congrats!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 11, 2013)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I've had a couple of State legislators tell me that they believe this is a negotiation ploy.
> 
> Just their gut feeling.



Exactly.


----------



## pnome (Nov 11, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> http://www.ajc.com/news/news/reed-tax-breaks-to-braves-city-was-unwilling-to-do/nbpXF/



$450 million huh?  Dang, that is a lot of money and I can't blame Reed for declining to match it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Exactly.



I thought the same, initially, but not after hearing Reed's comments.  Sounds like the City of Atlanta is already moving forward with trying to attract developer's to the site of the current stadium.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 11, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Find me a single sporting venue that doesn't deal with traffic from people going to a game?



Sun Life Stadium when the Canes play there.


Oh wait....


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Find me a single sporting venue that doesn't deal with traffic from people going to a game?



In their meeting with the media, Braves executives said traffic is the No. 1 reason fans don't go to games. I covered the Division Series games in Atlanta this year and can attest that the traffic situation is horrible and the parking situation is even worse. Turner Field, while located near freeway exit ramps, is also located in the middle of a bunch of side streets with very few immediate parking areas around the stadium. 

http://espn.go.com/blog/sweetspot/post/_/id/42177/braves-moving-to-the-burbs


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Sun Life Stadium when the Canes play there.
> 
> 
> Oh wait....



Well played.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't care for the move either. I think it is so much nicer to go to a ballgame in an actual inner city neighborhood. The problem with the Ted is that it isn't in one of those hoods and the area hasn't developed into one of those. It is a crappy area with zero to do around the stadium. Try going to a Rockies game or a Giants game. It's awesome. The area around the Ted feels more like Oakland Coliseum. The problem is that the city of Atlanta continues to fail miserably at developing nice areas so this is the byproduct. We end up getting a stadium in the burbs overlooking a strip mall with a Barnes and Noble and a TGIF.


----------



## pnome (Nov 11, 2013)

Crime at Turner Field:
http://spotcrime.com/#33.739928, -84.39418

vs

Crime at proposed new area:
http://spotcrime.com/#33.890038, -84.46332

Not exactly a lot of improvement in the crime scene (pun intended)


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 11, 2013)

Certainly not an improvement in traffic


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 11, 2013)

greene_dawg said:


> I don't care for the move either. I think it is so much nicer to go to a ballgame in an actual inner city neighborhood. The problem with the Ted is that it isn't in one of those hoods and the area hasn't developed into one of those. It is a crappy area with zero to do around the stadium. Try going to a Rockies game or a Giants game. It's awesome. The area around the Ted feels more like Oakland Coliseum. The problem is that the city of Atlanta continues to fail miserably at developing nice areas so this is the byproduct. We end up getting a stadium in the burbs overlooking a strip mall with a Barnes and Noble and a TGIF.



Because you have to appease 40 different lobbyist groups and environment agencies to even sniff a development permit in the City of Atlanta.

It is about as hostile a business environment as they get.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 11, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Because you have to appease 40 different lobbyist groups and environment agencies to even sniff a development permit in the City of Atlanta.
> 
> It is about as hostile a business environment as they get.



I agree. Add that to Atlanta politicians always appeasing their demographic constituency (see Turner field, Airport, etc.) and you have what you have. A city that dreams of being great but will always fall short.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

pnome said:


> Crime at Turner Field:
> http://spotcrime.com/#33.739928, -84.39418
> 
> vs
> ...



In one area (the existing stadium site), you're more likely to get assaulted...


----------



## riprap (Nov 11, 2013)

Sounds like a lot of people don't have a clue where Cobb Co. is. I mean it's 10 min north of Turner Field.


----------



## Luckybuck (Nov 11, 2013)

You cannot get from Turner field to I-285 in Cobb County in 10 minutes or just North of 285 where the location is shown.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 11, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> You're on crack.  Fulton County= Chicago...Cobb County= Pleasantville.
> 
> I want nothing to do with downtown Atlanta and all the crime that comes with it.   Glad to see a team moving to the burbs.


Crack from delk road.   I must be seeing things when I drive on that road then.  Nomadic zombies walking up and down the road.  Whatever... Y'all can have the stadium and the cesspool that will follow it.  Snob cty


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Sun Life Stadium when the Canes play there.
> 
> 
> Oh wait....






That made me laugh!!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 11, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Crack from delk road.   I must be seeing things when I drive on that road then.  Nomadic zombies walking up and down the road.  Whatever... Y'all can have the stadium and the cesspool that will follow it.  Snob cty



Yea, Franklin Road/Delk Road/South Cobb all in that area.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 11, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> In one area (the existing stadium site), you're more likely to get assaulted...



Dang Rex, it's almost like you have a financial interest or are getting kick backs from the stadium move.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_lady_doth_protest_too_much,_methinks


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Crack from delk road.   I must be seeing things when I drive on that road then.  Nomadic zombies walking up and down the road.  Whatever... Y'all can have the stadium and the cesspool that will follow it.  Snob cty



That's not where the stadium is going...and that area is not near as bad as downtown.  The stadium is going to be on the west side of 75, just north of Circle 75 and 285.  It will pretty much be across the street from the Lexus dealership on 41.  That is not a bad area, unlike EVERYTHING around the current stadium.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 11, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> That's not where the stadium is going...and that area is not near as bad as downtown.  The stadium is going to be on the west side of 75, just north of Circle 75 and 285.  It will pretty much be across the street from the Lexus dealership on 41.  That is not a bad area, unlike EVERYTHING around the current stadium.



How much money do you or your family stand to make when the stadium moves?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> How much money do you or your family stand to make when the stadium moves?



That's none of your concern.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 11, 2013)

Living 4 miles from the proposed location, I expect my property values to go up.

I also expect Delk Rd and the areas west of 75 to get a huge face lift in the wake of the move.

As far as traffic, people are acting like they are not going to change the infrastructure to deal with the new traffic burden.  There have always been plans to improve the 75/285 interchange... They will probably add an exit specifically for the Stadium on 285.  They will probably widen 41.

In general, as a Cobb resident, I see this as a positive.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 11, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> That's none of your concern.



Are you a politician by any chance?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Are you a politician by any chance?


----------



## panfried0419 (Nov 11, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> You're on crack.  Fulton County= Chicago...Cobb County= Pleasantville.
> 
> I want nothing to do with downtown Atlanta and all the crime that comes with it.   Glad to see a team moving to the burbs.



Grew up in Atl. Never once been a victim of crime. Moved outside perimerer up toward NE Ga. And car has been broke into twice, house broke into once, and had a dog poisoned. Cobb County is a congested joke of a county. Equivalent to Gwinnett Clayton Henry Dekalb and Fulton. Cobb aint  the burbs anymore. I'd rather walk the streets of downtown than Gainesville, Lawrenceville, Smyrna, etc


----------



## cafish (Nov 11, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Can we send them the Falcons instead?



there you  go==  good trade off


----------



## Walker44 (Nov 11, 2013)

Who really cares but the idiot who is beating the drums under the overpass from the bus stop ------ Go to the minor league stadium in Gwinnet  better seats , cleaner and reasonable food and beer prices no crime


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Cobb aint  the burbs anymore. I'd rather walk the streets of downtown than Gainesville, Lawrenceville, Smyrna, etc



Cobb is still the burbs.

And you are out of your mind if you equate the site where the stadium is to be built, with the area surrounding the existing stadium.  The difference is night and day.


----------



## Walker44 (Nov 11, 2013)

greene_dawg said:


> I agree. Add that to Atlanta politicians always appeasing their demographic constituency (see Turner field, Airport, etc.) and you have what you have. A city that dreams of being great but will always fall short.


   Well said !  Big hat no cattle as they say in Texas  ---


----------



## panfried0419 (Nov 11, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Cobb is still the burbs.
> 
> And you are out of your mind if you equate the site where the stadium is to be built, with the area surrounding the existing stadium.  The difference is night and day.



Exactly. Turner Field is convenient.  Snobb Cloverleaf will be even more or a cluster. Turner Field is great! AFCS was great.  Yes it will be closer but Snobb County is a traffic nightmare. And Snobb County is anti mass transit to make matters evem worse. If Cobb County is still the burbs then Clayton County is a rural county.


----------



## riprap (Nov 11, 2013)

Luckybuck said:


> You cannot get from Turner field to I-285 in Cobb County in 10 minutes or just North of 285 where the location is shown.



14  miles. ok 15 minutes. I've drove that stretch a thousand times.  you drive 55 you get ran over. I  know. I go the speed limit or slower with a heavy load.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Nov 11, 2013)

Please put a retractable roof on this thing !! Please it rains a lot down here !!!


----------



## Boom (Nov 12, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Living 4 miles from the proposed location, I expect my property values to go up.
> 
> I also expect Delk Rd and the areas west of 75 to get a huge face lift in the wake of the move.
> 
> ...



I agree with this. The traffic will be terrible before the Braves get there because of road and exit work. Good luck getting in our out of that area when construction starts. 

There are a lot of interesting things you can do in that area before and after the game unlike in the area the stadium is in now.

NN


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2013)

I was very surprised to hear this and really don't know how I feel about it yet. 
First thing that comes to mind for me will be the fact that it's on the other side of the perimeter. What's another 20 minutes? It will make leaving the stadium more difficult for me, but I understand it will be easier for the vast majority coming from the north part of town.
The parking at the Ted wasn't that great unless you got there early, which I usually did.
The area around the Ted wasn't that great, either. Will we have to deal with all the riffraff around the new stadium?
There will be about 10,000 fewer seats, as well.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2013)

DSGB said:


> There will be about 10,000 fewer seats, as well.



Which is probably a better idea.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)

Boom said:


> There are a lot of interesting things you can do in that area before and after the game unlike in the area the stadium is in now.
> 
> NN



Yeah I can't wait to hit up the lexus dealership before going to the Red Lobster Cobb County ball park to watch the Cobb Braves....then afterwards we can head over to TGIF's for some BOGO apps and pink lemonade.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah I can't wait to hit up the lexus dealership before going to the Red Lobster Cobb County ball park to watch the Cobb Braves....then afterwards we can head over to TGIF's for some BOGO apps and pink lemonade.



And how often did hit the lovely establishments surrounding Turner Field?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> And how often did hit the lovely establishments surrounding Turner Field?



Every time I go out in either edgewood, east atlanta, or the highlands after a braves game, I run into fans.  All of these places are a $10 cab ride or less from Turner field.  You are right, there is nothing directly around the stadium, except plenty of room to tailgate, which is what I do before a game anyway.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 12, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> And while I do agree that moving out of the hood is great I am not for public money being spent to do so when other County services, namely the education of its children, are quite devoid of funding.



You do realize that, as a general rule, the more money that is thrown at "education", the worse it gets.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 12, 2013)

DSGB said:


> There will be about 10,000 fewer seats, as well.



That will actully play better for the TV than all the empty seats do now.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Every time I go out in either edgewood, east atlanta, or the highlands after a braves game, I run into fans.  All of these places are a $10 cab ride or less from Turner field.



And?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> And?



There is plenty to do around Turner field, if you ain't scared of the big city that is.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> There is plenty to do around Turner field



Like what?


----------



## riprap (Nov 12, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Like what?



 You can go see the archives building no  windows and nothing in it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2013)

riprap said:


> You can go see the archives building no  windows and nothing in it.



or swing by the carnival across 75.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 12, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> You do realize that, as a general rule, the more money that is thrown at "education", the worse it gets.



Of course, so let's just shut down the school system.

It is more of a matter of principal.

I'm not a fan of government spending money it #1. Does not have and #2. On items it has no business spending it on. (The Braves are a business....buy your own stadium)


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Nov 12, 2013)

I cant believe all of the women commenting here about being scared goin to turner field..if someone peddles u for money or trys to sell u something say no and keep walking.. not a big deal..ive never felt unsafe there or had anyone intimidate me..are you scared that the homeless man in the wheelchair holding a Styrofoam cup begging for money is gonna rape you or something??anyway,its farther from me and more traffic so I will prolly be going to the games a lot less.ive never had problems getting in/out of turner via 85 or 20.


----------



## panfried0419 (Nov 13, 2013)

SKINNERZ71 said:


> I cant believe all of the women commenting here about being scared goin to turner field..if someone peddles u for money or trys to sell u something say no and keep walking.. not a big deal..ive never felt unsafe there or had anyone intimidate me..are you scared that the homeless man in the wheelchair holding a Styrofoam cup begging for money is gonna rape you or something??anyway,its farther from me and more traffic so I will prolly be going to the games a lot less.ive never had problems getting in/out of turner via 85 or 20.



If there was a like button I'd click it for your post. Amen!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 13, 2013)

SKINNERZ71 said:


> I cant believe all of the women commenting here about being scared goin to turner field..if someone peddles u for money or trys to sell u something say no and keep walking.. not a big deal..ive never felt unsafe there or had anyone intimidate me..are you scared that the homeless man in the wheelchair holding a Styrofoam cup begging for money is gonna rape you or something??anyway,its farther from me and more traffic so I will prolly be going to the games a lot less.ive never had problems getting in/out of turner via 85 or 20.



Not scared, but if I don't have to deal with it, then I'm all for it.  Being on the north side, getting to a game sucks...but that's about to change!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Not scared, but if I don't have to deal with it, then I'm all for it.  Being on the north side, getting to a game sucks...but that's about to change!



I agree. I will attend more than 1 game a year coming from Cherokee co.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ive lived in/around atlanta my whole life.  went to school for 5 years there.  worked downtown for 7 years, still go into the city multiple times per week.  I like the city.  I go to at least 5-10 games every year.

But the area around Turner Field is hardly even downtown.  Its an isolated little island in the middle of nowhere.  Maybe its a cheap cab ride away from cool areas, but I don't like riding in cabs.

If they are able to do what they are talking about, this could be a really great area with multiple things to do within easy walking distance of the stadium.

Even right now there are nice restaurants and bars within walking distance of the site.


----------



## riprap (Nov 13, 2013)

For those who like the Turner field area you can visit the largest middle class development in Atlanta history.  Could it be better than begging people to come to Atlantic station?


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 13, 2013)

riprap said:


> For those who like the Turner field area you can visit the largest middle class development in Atlanta history.  Could it be better than begging people to come to Atlantic station?



Good point. I heard the qoute from Reed about bringing in a "Master Developer" after the Ted is imploded.
What an idiot. I guess the wads of cash the City threw at Fanplex did not work either.
I have worked in the Grant Park/stadium area for 25 years. I have been to many games over the years and walked to almost all of them. I have run and exercised in that area for the last 15 years.
This is a good love for the Braves; time to get away from this city.

R


----------



## GASeminole (Nov 13, 2013)

Anyone who has ever lived in Fulton county and paid taxes (I did for 8 years) knows exactly why this is happening. All the money comes from North Fulton and goes to south Fulton and gets squandered, doled out, and put after bad money. Cobb has good schools, is a desireable place, and has the highest property values because it is mostly composed of people who wake up every day and want to be productive members of society. Good for the Braves!!


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 13, 2013)

Will the cost of the stadium be passed on to the tax payers of Cobb county?  What do the Cobb County Tea Party Patriots think about this?


----------



## riprap (Nov 13, 2013)

I love what neil bortz  said.  city deserves what it gets.  They didn't want marta  close so everyone would have to pay to park in city owned lots.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 13, 2013)

riprap said:


> I love what neil bortz  said.  city deserves what it gets.  They didn't want marta  close so everyone would have to pay to park in city owned lots.



Yep


----------



## panfried0419 (Nov 13, 2013)

Casino and a Horse Track in planning for the Ted


----------

